# Images von Festplatten



## sight011 (29. Juni 2008)

Hallo Männer. Ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar konnte ich dieses Wochenende weil ich krank war und somit jede Menge zeit hatte, meine Festplatten formatieren und ein logisches Partitionen System aufbauen.

Ich hatte mal im IT-Unterricht das Thema Images von Festplatten, dass ist aber schon eine ganze Weile her! 

Jetzt wüßte ich gerne wie ich es hinbekomme, nachdem ich meine kompletten Programme installiert habe, wie ich ein Image von meinem System erstelle, dass falls ich nochmal meinen Rechner formatieren muss, alles wieder so herstellen kann wie der jetztige -sehr Tolle  Zustand ist.

(Welche Programme empfehlt ihr [ich habe 2 Festplatten (2x 320 GB)/ ich habe 3 Partitionen-->eine mit Windwos--> eine mit Daten --> und eine mit Programmen = gesamte Datnemnege ~ 72 GB])

Greetz a. 


EDIT: Von der Windwos Platte benötige ich kein Image, davonhabe ichja eine Image oder Installations-CD vom Hersteller (abzügliche Datenmenge ~ 6 GB)


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2008)

Ich wuerd das mit ner Linux-Livecd machen ... 

Knoppix oder aehnliches ... die beiden Festplatten einhaengen ... solang die die gleiche Groesse haben ist das kein Thema ..

dann kannst du mit einem einfachen Befehl "dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb"  oder je nachdem, an welchen Controlern deine Platten haengen einfach den gesamten PLatten inhalt auf die 2. PLatte kopieren incl vollem Dateisystem etc pp ...  

Ist das operating System kaputt, einfach mit ausgetauschten Plattenangaben zurueck kopieren ...  Da kann ncihts schief gehen ... Problem, beide platten muessen genau gleich gross sein, sonst kommt es Problemen ... aber solang du baugleiche PLatten hast ist das kein Problem .


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2008)

ähhh beide Platten sind gleich groß! 

Aber kann man denn so eine Linux Software verwenden, wenn ich da Windows drauf habe! *wunder?*

EDIT: Hab es ehrlich gesagt auch noch nich richtig verstanden! 


So hat sich gerade geklärt! Ich mach nen neuen Thread da ich gehört habe das man mit einem Vmware Server Programm genaudas machenkann was ich eigentlich vorhabe. 

Aber Danke trotzdem Laudian

wer trotzdem noch Anregungen undIdeen hier zum Thema hat kann diese ja dann posten, da mich das Thema ansonsten trotzdem interessiert.

Greetz a.


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2008)

Theoretisch kannst du das alles auch mit Partition Magic und aehnlichen Programmen machen ... fuer das Problem gibts viele Loesungen ..


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2008)

Was macht denn dieses Partitionen Magic?


----------



## Laudian (29. Juni 2008)

Das ist ein Programm zur Festplattenverwaltung ...  

Nen Freund arbeitet mit Acronis ... ein eben solches Programm ... musst mal im Internet nach suchen ... unter Linux macht das alles gparted ...


----------



## sight011 (29. Juni 2008)

Partitionen sind aber ganz schön Speicher aufwendig. Diese Vmware Programm macht einen Snapshot von dem System und merkt sich / speichert nur den Unterschied! Was natürlich eine deutlich geringeres Speicheraufkommen bedeutet.

Was ist nun geeigneter/praktischer?


----------



## Andreas Späth (29. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob VMWare wirklich dafür geeignet ist.
Das Programm dient eigentlich zur Virtualisierung, und kann natürlich vom Virtuellem System Snapshots erstellen.
Ich glaube aber nicht dass das beim Host System geht, was du ja vorhast. Dafür wurde VMWare nicht ausgelegt.
Du hast dich vermutlich verlesen, oder VMWare kann etwas das mir beim Benutzen nie begegnet ist ?

Für deine Zwecke wäre eine Software wie Norton Ghost, oder ähnliches eher geeignet.
Andere Backupsoftware wäre auch eine Idee, die belegen auch Grundsätzlich dann nur soviel Speicher wie eben Daten da sind, leeren Speicherplatz muss man ja nicht sichern.
Oder eben mit einem Partitionsmanager die Partitionen kopieren.

Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch neue Partitionen auf der zweiten Platte erstellen, nur einige hundert MB größer als der belegte Speicherplatz  deiner anderen Partitionen. Dann Daten dorthin kopieren.


----------



## Laudian (30. Juni 2008)

Virtualisierungssoftware arbeitet normal garnicht auf dem Host-System ... es bestehen zwischen Virtuellem System und Host maximal noch ein gemeinsamer Ordner, ansonsten ist der Virtuelle Bereich komplett entkoppelt, fuer die Entkopplung und die entsprechenden Schnittstellen fuer das OS, welche ja auf den Host abgebildet werden, dafuer ist die Virtualisierung da, sei es nun VBox, VMWare oder sonst ein virtualisierer ... 

Um HDDs zu backuppen oder zu kopieren braucht man partitionstools oder Festplattenmanager ... da fuehrt kein Weg dran vorbei ... nebenher ist backuppen bei Virtuellen Systemen leichter, einfach den Systemordner kopieren, da liegt naemlich auch das komplette System drin ...


----------

